# Lg shrooms under oak tree, ID please



## auntekristy (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone stopped and asked if he could have the mushrooms in our yard. I said no because I didn't know what they were and we do have some mushroom lovers in our family. Here they are, can someone tell me what they are? They're huge!
[/url] 
[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriskrafter/15320292638/][img][/url]


----------



## auntekristy (Oct 11, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## auntekristy (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## auntekristy (Oct 11, 2014)

Rats, I cannot get the picture loading thingy to work. Here is the URL to the pics, you can copy and paste into your browser. sorry about that. any help identifying is appreciated. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriskrafter/15320292638/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriskrafter/15506597102/


----------



## fishsauce (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats on Hen of the Woods!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hen's alright, but look a bit past prime to me,some folks might harvest them.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

they do look past prime i dont know about eating them.....


----------



## auntekristy (Oct 11, 2014)

I wondered about that as I thought they look kind of old. 
I studied up a bit and then ventured out in the woods - within the first few minutes found my first chicken of the woods! washed, sliced, and froze. Once my husband comes back from a hunting trip we'll try them.


----------

